
ANXIETY, NOSTALGIA, AND MISTRUST: Findings from the 2015 American Values Survey [pdf] - kelukelugames
http://publicreligion.org/site/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/PRRI-AVS-2015-Web.pdf
======
kelukelugames
tldr: working class whites, Republicans, and Tea partyers believe there is
strong discrimination against whites in the US. Also don't believe the country
discriminates against Muslims.

